# Caribbean Vacations Forums > British Virgin Islands >  >  Virgin Gorda and Tortola

## anne

My husband, two "children", 21 and 18, and I will be going to VG and Tortola January 1-22. Had planned on going to St.Barths , but with the dollar being so weak we decided to try something new.
Our children both play sports in college so finding time to take a family vacation can be a little difficult, with working most all summer and then fall sports schedules and then their season starts in late January they have very little time to spare so this is about the only time they have. 
They will be with us from January 1 until the 12th on Virgin Gorda. We rented a villa near Leverick Bay and then when they leave we head over to Tortola and have a villa near Cane Garden Bay from the 12th until the 22nd.
We are very excited as we have never been to the BVI's and have heard great things. 
Close friends of ours go every year. They have a catamaran and will be there while we are there so we will get the opportunity to see both land and sea.
I am looking for any advise/suggestions that all of you experienced travelers may have. We have a rental car for the time on both islands and love to explore.
I look forward to any information that you may care to share. 
Thanks!

----------


## MIke R

you will love it...the BVI's are great..of course you have to do The Baths at VG......Cane Garden Bay is one of my favorite beaches in the Caribbean...Quitos in Tortola is th best beach bar...and if you go sailing on the Cat..head over to Jost Van Dyke and go to the Soggy Dollar bar which for my money is the single best bar in the entire Caribbean

----------


## anne

Thanks Mike.....we are really looking forward to this trip and all that the BVI has to offer. 
I will be sure to fill you in when we return!

----------

Lucky you, Anne, you'll have a great time in the BVI. In addition to Mike's excellent suggestions, if you are sailing, a stop at Marina Key is fun &amp; just across from it, Donovan's Retaurant, run by two guys from PA. Neat place.

----------


## anne

Thanks Julia.......having never been there before it is great to get suggestions from all of you seasoned travelers. It has always been on our list to travel to the BVI, now it finally happening........... 
I am very excited!
Anne

----------


## nnoska

leverick bay is great, take the ferry to saba rock for eats and rent a speed boat for exploring the north sound, giorgios table great food the rock and chez bamboo, and if you like curry goat as i do just about anywhere will do!! we stayed in villa euphoria, great villa, coming back from sbh on tradewinds i spotted leverick bay on the way back wish i was going!!

----------


## anne

Thank you again for the info.........now all we can do is just wait! 
We are staying in villa Oran Na Mara @ Leverick Bay and Lemon Grass @ CGB in Tortola. 
It is sooooo cold and grey here in St.Louis, so we will be ready for warmth!
I will be sure to let you all know about our adventure when we return.

----------

